# Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC



## Thaddou (22. November 2015)

*Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

Hallo,

ich bin mir im unklaren welche die bessere Pumpe ist:

Phobya DC12: Phobya DC12-400 PWM 12Volt Pump | Phobya DC12 | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

ODER

Laing DDC: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T | Laing DDC | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Danke für eure hilfe (im System würde ein 360er Radiator mit 45mm(push und pull) und ein 420er Radiator mit 30mm(nur push) zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. November 2015)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

Radiatoren sind egal, was für Komponenten werden eingebunden?
Beie Pumpen sind für das meisten viel zu groß, die Phobya 400 vribriert stark.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...es-pumpen-round-up-6-pumpen-im-vergleich.html

Für die DDC310 oder D5 empfehlen


----------



## VJoe2max (22. November 2015)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

Angenommen dein Kreislauf ist entsprechend der Radiatorfläche dimensioniert (also eine CPU + eine starke Graka oder zwei schwächere Grakas), sind beide Pumpen ein wenig überdimensioniert. Kann man machen - muss man aber nicht.

Technisch ist die klar bessere Pumpe die DDC-1T. Die Phobya DC12-400 ist eine gelabelte Jingway DP-1200 Billigpumpe und auf voller Drehzahl eine der lautesten Wakü-Pumpen auf dem Markt. Mit dem Originaldeckel ist auch die DDC-1T kein Leisetreter, aber mit einem (möglichst schweren) Custom-DDC Deckel arbeitet sie sogar bei voller Drehzahl annehmbar leise - und das obwohl sie sehr stark ist. Den neuen Deckel musst du bei der DDC auf jeden Fall einplanen. Mit dem Originaldeckel hat Sie zwar immer noch die bessere Mechanik, aber dann ist sie fast so laut wie die Jingway DP-1200. 

Beide Pumpen kann man für deinen Kreislauf voraussichtlich noch ein gutes Stück herunter Regeln, aber die DDC wird dabei immer die Nase Vorn haben. Die Kennlinie der Jingway-DP1200 bricht deutlich schneller ein als die der DDC.  
Falls du eine technisch ausgereifte, leise Pumpe suchst, würde ich mir die Alphacool DDC310 mal ansehen. Die enthält die gleiche bewährte Mechanik wie die DDDC-1T, dreht aber schon von Haus aus etwas langsamer. 

Btw: Die Radiatoren sind in aller Regel nicht nicht die größten Bremsen im Kreislauf und wie sie belüftet werden ist der Pumpe vollkommen egal


----------



## Thaddou (22. November 2015)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

Danke für die ausführliche Hilfe


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. November 2015)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

Da bieten sich die Komplettsets an: 

Alphacool VPP655 - G1/4 IG inkl. Aufsatz

Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Complete Edition - schwarz/Acetal oder Aquacomputer aqualis DDC 100 ml, G1/4 + Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Single Edition - schwarz


----------



## Nachty (22. November 2015)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

Kann man da auch ein Wassertempfühler anbringen am Pumpendeckel der DDC310 ? Meine Ac XT kommt raus daher fehlt der Tempsensor für das Wasser


----------



## VJoe2max (22. November 2015)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

Du kannst z.B. so einen oder so einen montieren - aber das muss nicht unbedingt am Pumpendeckel sein. Du hast die freie Wahl. Die sind von allerdings genau wie der Tempsensor der AS-XT nicht ungebedingt die genauesten, weil der eignetliche Sensor einfach nur am Metalladapter anliegt - aber leider nicht immer optimal. Bei den Phobya-Versionen ist der Kontakt des Sensors meist etwas besser, aber ideal ist das beides nicht. Solche hier sind meiner Erfahrung nach tendenziell besser, aber man muss sie an einer Stelle des Kreislaufs einbauen die durchströmt ist und an der ein Gewinde frei ist.

@Topic: Hast du dich schon entschieden was es nun für eine Pumpe werden wird?


----------



## Goitonthefloor (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

Ich hol den Thread mal aus der versenkung,  schafft eine DC12 220  einen 420er und einen 360er Radi + GPU & CPU Kreislauf?


----------



## sh4sta (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

Ich hab mit der DC12 220 CPU, GPU, MB(2 Kühler), 360er Radi, 1080er Radi betrieben. Ging gut. Wie viel Durchfluss ich hatte, kein Plan. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich noch keinen DSensor.


greetz


----------



## Goitonthefloor (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

also bedenkenlos einsetztbar, 
da kann ich mir einen haufen Geld für ne D5 sparen 

danke für deine schnelle Antwort


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

Ob du dir das Geld sparst, wird sich erst noch zeigen . Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass viele die sich solche Billig-Pumpen kaufen früher oder später der Wunsch nach einer besseren Pumpe packt. Der Spruch: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal ist zwar nicht immer richtig, aber beim Herzstück einer Wakü durchaus nicht immer falsch. An der Leistung scheitert es bei Wakü-Pumpen in der Regel sowieso nie, aber Lautstärke, Vibrationen und Zuverlässigkeit sind echte Themen .


----------



## sh4sta (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

Yep. Die Lautstärke war es bei mir, warum ich dann zur D5 gewechselt bin. ^^

greetz


----------



## Goitonthefloor (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

aber gerade die Dc12 220 soll doch unhörbar sein .

Sie schaut halt nicht so "cool" aus wie eine D5 mit Eisdecke  und Standfuß,  bin am überlegen den Lighttower dazu zuholen und die Pumpe direkt mit AB vor den Frontradiator zu hängen.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Pumprichtung, darf die Pumpe sozusagen auf dem Kopf stehen? Also nach unten pumpen?


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

"Unhörbar" ist ein sehr weit dehnbarer Begriff und er ist vom subjektiven Empfinden des Bewerters (bei solchen Modellen recht oft Leute für die es die erste Wakü-Pumpe ist) und der umgebenden Geräuschkulisse abhängig. In einem einigermaßen leisen Rechner fallen Jingway-Pumpen (die ja nur von Phobya, EKWB und anderen Marken vertrieben werden) meiner Erfahrung nach allgemein nicht gerade als Leisetreter auf. Speziell die Jingway DP-400 (unter Phobya-Label also die DC12 220) ist zwar keine besonders laute Pumpe, aber ich habe sie sehr wohl herausgehört und sie vibrierte fast so stark wie ihre größeren Brüder (hatte nur kurz mal eine testweise). Intensive Entkopplung per shoggy-Sandwich ist da imo Pflicht. Zwischen der Jingway DP-600, von der ich noch ein Exemplar für kleine Testkreisläufe rumliegen habe, und der Jingway DP-400  ist z. B. kein großer Unterschied, aber ich käme im Traum nicht darauf diese Pumpe in einen Rechner einzubauen. Selbst wenn man viel Entkopplungsaufwand betreibt ist das einfach keine wirklich leise Pumpe. 
Es gibt aber wohl eine beachtliche Serienstreuung bei den Jingway-Pumpen, so dass es vllt. leisere Exemplare gibt, aber darauf verlassen kann man sich nicht. 
Die einzige Billig-Pumpe die man wirklich als leise (und nahezu vibrationsfrei) empfehlen kann ist meiner Erfahrung nach die Magicool DCP450. Die zeichnet sich in den Ohren so gut wie aller Tester wirklich als sehr leise Pumpe aus und sie kann es meiner Meinung nach auch mit einer runter geregelten D5 problemlos aufnehmen (eine D5 auf voller Drehzahl kann man imho nicht als leise durchgehen lassen). Zudem ist der AB gleich mit dabei. Letzterer ist da aber leider auch die Schwachstelle der MC DCP450, denn am AB kommt es wohl öfters zu Undichtigkeiten, auch wenn ich das bei meinen eigenen Exemplaren nicht feststellen konnte.

Den Auslass nach unten zeigen zu lassen ist eigentlich bei allen Pumpen nicht sehr sinnvoll. Ein Einbau mit dem Auslass nach unten ist vor allem entlüftungstechnisch ein Problem - bei verhältnismäßig schwachen Pumpen wie der DP-400 umso mehr. Die meisten Hersteller geben an, dass diese Lage nicht erlaubt ist. Jingway gibt die empfohlene Lage der Pumpen zwar nicht explizit aber dafür implizit im Handbuch an. Der Auslass sollte demnach auch bei dieser Pumpe immer nach oben zeigen.


----------



## Goitonthefloor (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

Also das wäre meine Gpu only Lösung Ohne Kühler, ist das so ok? Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## beginner81 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

Hallo. Vllt könnt Ihr mir ja weiter helfen. Wir wollen uns eine Custom Wakü einbauen. Allerdings hapert es an der Wahl der richtigen AGb / Pumpen Kombi und dem Radiator... Gekühlt werden soll ein I% 2500k und ein R7 280x.

Ist diese Kombi zu empfehlen, oder sind die Pumpen zu schwach? weiß jemand vllt ob diese laut /deutlich hörbar sind? Was haltet Ihr von diesem radiator-zu mächtig oder (360er bekomm ich nicht rein)

Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 240mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

danke schonmal

Alphacool Repack - Dual DC-LT - 5,25 Single Bay Station inkl. 2x Alphacool DC-LT 2400 | 1x 5 1/4" Bayres | AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wenn jemand einen Agb + Pumpe empfehlen könnte wäre ich ebnfalls dankbar (wollte dafür 70 - 100,- ausgeben)


----------



## sh4sta (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

@beginner Die DC-LT sind mMn noch schlimmer in der Lautstärke(als die Phobya) und durch das BayRes kann man die nicht wirklich Entkoppeln. Es gehen also alle Vibrationen ins Gehäuse. Zu schwach? Hm...kommt drauf an was du alles kühlen möchtest, aber 2 auf voller Drehzahl können schon was schaffen....leise ist allerdings anders.  Bei dem Radiator gebe ich noch zu bedenken, dass Du den in Push/Pull betreiben musst.

@Goiton Kannste so nehmen. Ich würde allerdings den Schlauch tauschen, da ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Masterkleer gemacht habe.


greetz


----------



## beginner81 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*



sh4sta schrieb:


> @beginner Die DC-LT sind mMn noch schlimmer in der Lautstärke(als die Phobya) und durch das BayRes kann man die nicht wirklich Entkoppeln. Es gehen also alle Vibrationen ins Gehäuse. Zu schwach? Hm...kommt drauf an was du alles kühlen möchtest, aber 2 auf voller Drehzahl können schon was schaffen....leise ist allerdings anders.  Bei dem Radiator gebe ich noch zu bedenken, dass Du den in Push/Pull betreiben musst.
> 
> @Goiton Kannste so nehmen. Ich würde allerdings den Schlauch tauschen, da ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Masterkleer gemacht habe.
> 
> ...




Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Es soll nur die CPU und die GPU gekühlt werden. Würde denn ein 240 / 60 Radi ausreichen? Mit welchen Pumpen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und welche AGB´s nutzt Ihr?

LG


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*



beginner81 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand einen Agb + Pumpe empfehlen könnte wäre ich ebnfalls dankbar (wollte dafür 70 - 100,- ausgeben)



Bewährte Pumpe, leise, hohe Pumpenleistung, mit Glas-AGB 85€: 

Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Single Edition - silber | Laing DDC | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Aquacomputer aqualis DDC 100 ml, G1/4 | Aqualis System | RÃ¶hrenbehÃ¤lter | AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wie bei jeder anderen Pumpe auch solltest du die DDC310 über einen Shoggy entkoppeln: Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 - Schwarze AusfÃ¼hrung | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


AGB und Pumpe voneinander getrennt:

Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Complete Edition - schwarz/Acetal | Laing DDC | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Aquacomputer aqualis ECO 100 ml, G1/4 | Aqualis BehÃ¤lter | RÃ¶hrenbehÃ¤lter | AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Den Monsta kannst du mit zwei Lüftern einsetzen (nochmal deutlich geringere Lamellendichte), beim 60mm Radiator sollten es vier Lüfter sein. Der 60er hat gegenüber dem 45er und 30er bei zwei Lüftern erst ab Drehzahlen um 1000 U/min einen Vorteil. Generell wenns leise sein soll: Lieber zwei 240mm 30er Radiatoren als ein 240mm 60er.


----------



## Drayygo (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> "Unhörbar" ist ein sehr weit dehnbarer Begriff und er ist vom subjektiven Empfinden des Bewerters (bei solchen Modellen recht oft Leute für die es die erste Wakü-Pumpe ist) und der umgebenden Geräuschkulisse abhängig. In einem einigermaßen leisen Rechner fallen Jingway-Pumpen (die ja nur von Phobya, EKWB und anderen Marken vertrieben werden) meiner Erfahrung nach allgemein nicht gerade als Leisetreter auf. Speziell die Jingway DP-400 (unter Phobya-Label also die DC12 220) ist zwar keine besonders laute Pumpe, aber ich habe sie sehr wohl herausgehört und sie vibrierte fast so stark wie ihre größeren Brüder (hatte nur kurz mal eine testweise). Intensive Entkopplung per shoggy-Sandwich ist da imo Pflicht. Zwischen der Jingway DP-600, von der ich noch ein Exemplar für kleine Testkreisläufe rumliegen habe, und der Jingway DP-400  ist z. B. kein großer Unterschied, aber ich käme im Traum nicht darauf diese Pumpe in einen Rechner einzubauen. Selbst wenn man viel Entkopplungsaufwand betreibt ist das einfach keine wirklich leise Pumpe.
> Es gibt aber wohl eine beachtliche Serienstreuung bei den Jingway-Pumpen, so dass es vllt. leisere Exemplare gibt, aber darauf verlassen kann man sich nicht.
> Die einzige Billig-Pumpe die man wirklich als leise (und nahezu vibrationsfrei) empfehlen kann ist meiner Erfahrung nach die Magicool DCP450. Die zeichnet sich in den Ohren so gut wie aller Tester wirklich als sehr leise Pumpe aus und sie kann es meiner Meinung nach auch mit einer runter geregelten D5 problemlos aufnehmen (eine D5 auf voller Drehzahl kann man imho nicht als leise durchgehen lassen). Zudem ist der AB gleich mit dabei. Letzterer ist da aber leider auch die Schwachstelle der MC DCP450, denn am AB kommt es wohl öfters zu Undichtigkeiten, auch wenn ich das bei meinen eigenen Exemplaren nicht feststellen konnte.
> 
> Den Auslass nach unten zeigen zu lassen ist eigentlich bei allen Pumpen nicht sehr sinnvoll. Ein Einbau mit dem Auslass nach unten ist vor allem entlüftungstechnisch ein Problem - bei verhältnismäßig schwachen Pumpen wie der DP-400 umso mehr. Die meisten Hersteller geben an, dass diese Lage nicht erlaubt ist. Jingway gibt die empfohlene Lage der Pumpen zwar nicht explizit aber dafür implizit im Handbuch an. Der Auslass sollte demnach auch bei dieser Pumpe immer nach oben zeigen.



Ehrm..die vibriert also stark die DC 12-220? Ich hab sie bei mir im Kreislauf und die "intensive" Entkoppelung die ich vorgenommen habe bestand aus dem Verpackungsmaterial (also dieses Schaumstoffzeugs), welches etwa 5-6 mm dick ist.
Wenn ich wissen will ob meine Pumpe an ist, muss ich sie anfassen, da ich nichtmal mit dem Kopf direkt daneben irgendwelche Geräusche wahrnehme..


----------



## Goitonthefloor (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*



sh4sta schrieb:


> @Goiton Kannste so nehmen. Ich würde allerdings den Schlauch tauschen, da ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Masterkleer gemacht habe.



danke für die Tipps,  Habe gestern noch einen gebrauchten AC Cuplex Pro angeboten bekommen, der lief auf nem Sockel 775 vorher. Die Halterung sollte bei 1155 ja trotzdem passen oder ? Und reicht der von der Kühlleistung her? Früher oder später wird er dann eh durch nen Kryos ersetzt. oder lohnt der Umstieg vom Ninja 4 überhaupt nicht?


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

@Drayygo: Wie gesagt - es gibt bekanntermaßen eine starke Serienstreuung bei den Jingways  und der individuelle akustische Eindruck ist grundsätzlich nicht normierbar.
Die DP-400 und die DP-1200 hatte ich kurzzeitig und die DP-600 noch immer. Alle drei vibrierten im Vergleich zu anderen Pumpen wie z.B. der DDC-1T stark. Die Vibration war etwa so wie bei einer AS-XT, wenn sie auf einer recht hohen Frequenz um die 80Hz in einem restriktiven Kreislauf arbeitet. Wenn man das nicht gut entkoppelt ist das imho kaum erträglich (kommt aber auch immer bisschen aufs Gehäuse an).


----------



## sh4sta (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

@goiton Puh das kann ich dir gar nicht sagen ob das passt. Zu der Kühlleistung (soweit ich weiß) nehmen sich die ganzen CPU Kühler so gut wie nichts. Eigentlich nur minimale Unterschiede. Denke auch nicht, dass sich da soviel getan hat, seit 775 Zeiten^^

@beginner Bei AGBs bevorzuge ich die Aqualis, einfach weil sie aus Glas sind. Als Pumpe benutze ich eine D5 von AC mit USB/Aquabus. Werde wohl keine andere Pumpe, als eine D5 mehr nehmen. Also mMn reicht ein 240er Radi für CPU+GPU nicht. Es würde aber auf keinen Fall leise werden...

greetz


----------



## SpatteL (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

Also der hier hat nur 4 normale Löcher für die Befestigung:
Aquacomputer cuplex PRO Rev. 3 Halterung Sockel 1366/1156/1155/1151/1150, G1/8 | CPU - WasserkÃ¼hler | CPU - KÃ¼hler | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
Da S775 aber einen anderen (kleineren) Lochabstand hat, wird der alte(von S775) nicht auf die neuen Sockel passen.

MfG


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

Der Lochabstand bei LGA775 war 72mm (von Loch zu Loch  - nicht diagonal). Bei den aktuellen LGA115x Sockeln sind es 75mm und bei LGA1366 sowie Sockel 2011vx sind es 80mm (wobei es bei Letzteren noch Sonderformen gibt).

Eine LGA775-Halterung ohne Langlöcher, passt daher nicht vernünftig auf ein Bosrd mit LGA 115x-Sockel. Weil der Abstand aber nicht groß ist, könnte man in dem Fall sicher mit einen kleinen Rundfeile die Löcher so nach außen erweitern, dass sie auf das 75mm Lochbild passen. Wenn du solche Anpassungen nicht durchführen willst, würde ich zu einem Kühler raten der ab Werk auf zum Lochbild der LGA115x-Sockel kompatibel ist.


----------



## beginner81 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bewährte Pumpe, leise, hohe Pumpenleistung, mit Glas-AGB 85€:
> 
> Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Single Edition - silber | Laing DDC | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> ...






sh4sta schrieb:


> @beginner Bei AGBs bevorzuge ich die Aqualis, einfach weil sie aus Glas sind. Als Pumpe benutze ich eine D5 von AC mit USB/Aquabus. Werde wohl keine andere Pumpe, als eine D5 mehr nehmen. Also mMn reicht ein 240er Radi für CPU+GPU nicht. Es würde aber auf keinen Fall leise werden...
> 
> greetz




Vielen Dank für das Feedback. Besteht denn die Möglichkeit die genannten AGB´s und Kombis auf dem gehäuseboden zu befestigen? Ich bekomme leider nur einen 240er in die Front und einen 120er in das Heck-würde das denn reichen? Falls ja wie müsste der Kreislauf in etwa aussehen?


----------



## Goitonthefloor (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

Kreislauf immer AGB->Pumpe -> der rest so wie es am kürzesten kommt (oder dir am besten gefällt) , es gibt diverse bundles falls du nicht auf den Aqualis bestehst. Alphacool hat da schöne sets zB die Eisdecke, Da passt aber nicht viel rein und gerade beim befüllen sollte man da sicher hinterher sein. Ich find die Kombi wie gesagt aber sehr ansprechend 
Alphacool VPP655 - G1/4 IG inkl. Eisdecke D5 - Plexi V.3 | D5 | AufsatzbehÃ¤lter | AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany und Alphacool Eisdecke DDC/D5 AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter einzeln fÃ¼r Alphacool Eisdecke | D5 AufsÃ¤tze | D5 Serie | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## beginner81 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

Danke erstmal für Eure Antworten. Nach langem hin und her habe ich mich dazu entschlossen einen großen Radi außerhalb des Gehäuses aufzustellen (um noch Reserven für einen eventuellen Umbau zu haben). Habt Ihr da ein paar Empfehlungen?

Was haltet Ihr von diesen

Watercool MO-RA3 360 LT white | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Aquacomputer airplex modularity system 420 mm, Alu-Lamellen, ein Kreislauf, Edelstahl-Seitenteile | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Aquacomputer airplex radical 4/420, Kupfer-Lamellen | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Thx


----------



## sok904 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

Wenn schon extern dann MO-RA. Ich meine wenn du dir schon so ein Ding mit Lüftern auf den Tisch stellst, dann willst du ja auch Ruhe haben egal welche Hardware du einbaust. Dann brauchst du auch keine internen Radis mehr. Ich hab selbst keinen weil meine Frau mir wahrscheinlich dann mit dem MO-RA den Kopf einschlagen würde aber die Dinger sind super.
Gibt einige Reviews davon
Guckst du hier: Review Mora 3 und andere übergroße Radiatoren im Testcheck - Die Größe ist doch entscheidend - ComputerBase Forum
hier: Einleitung - Watercool MO-RA 3 PRO vs. Watercool MO-RA 2 PRO
und hier: Radiatoren-Charts


----------



## sh4sta (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche ist die bessere Wasserkühlungspumpe: Phobya DC12 oder Laing DDC*

Alternativ zum Mora einen Phobya Xtreme. 


greetz


----------

